# Update - Funktionalität wie Windows Update



## gedgue (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte eine Client - Server Anwendung bauen.
Diese Client - Server - Anwendung soll so ähnlich funktionieren wie der Windows - Update.

Der *Client *schaut  :### , wenn eine Internetverbindung besteht, beim Server nach, ob neue Versionen
beispielsweise einer dll - Datei vorhanden sind. 

Hat schon mal jemand so etwas programmiert ? Oder sonst andere Erfahrungen ?

*Herzlichen Dank*

gedgue :roll:


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

Im Grunde kann man sich das sparen. Wenn du deine Anwendung via WebStart an den Mann bringst, erledigt Java das Updaten von sich aus - wenn nötig.


----------



## gedgue (27. Apr 2005)

Du hast schon recht, 

aber der Zweck ist dabei ein anderer.

Ich möchte nämlich einzelne Dateien mehreren Leuten zur Verfügung stellen ( *.dll,.....
Wenn neue Releases bzw. neuere Versionen zu diesen dll-Dateien gibt, so müssen diese
Nutzer jedesmal darüber informiert werden. Entweder kriegen die Nutzer der Dateien
Links zu Downloadecken, oder das Update-Programm liefert gleich die Datei/-en auf Wunsch
und aktualisiert den Nutzer.

So ungefähr soll das ganze Programm ablaufen.  ???:L 

Guge


----------



## Sky (27. Apr 2005)

Wo sind denn deine Probleme?

Der Client meldet sich bei einem Server (oder guckt in einer DB) ob irgendwo Updates liegen. Falls ja, werden die in die entsprechenden Lokalen Verzeichnisse des Benutzers gelegt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Apr 2005)

dann schreib dir n servlet und leg es auf den server. der client versucht einfach ne verbindung mit den servlet herzustellen, übergibt die aktuelle version und gibt zurück ob n update nötig ist oder net


----------



## Grizzly (27. Apr 2005)

Denn _anderen_ Zweck hab' ich nicht verstanden. :bahnhof: Wo ist da jetzt denn ganz genau der Unterschied zu der Verteilung per Java Web Start?


----------



## Sky (27. Apr 2005)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Denn _anderen_ Zweck hab' ich nicht verstanden. :bahnhof: Wo ist da jetzt denn ganz genau der Unterschied zu der Verteilung per Java Web Start?


Ich glaube, dass Update bezieht sich nicht auf das eigene Prog. sondern auf andere auf dem Rechner... (z.B. neue dll für MS-Office)


----------



## gedgue (28. Apr 2005)

Noch einmal die Beschreibung meines Problems:

Ich möchte zentral z. B. dll - Dateien anderen Nutzern in anderen Netzen z. B. über das Internet 
zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn ein Nutzer mit seinem Rechner beispielsweise ins Internet geht, soll
automatisch das Client - Programm beim Server mit den neuesten Dateien nachschauen , ob neue Versionen es gibt ( zu den dll-Dateien,...), die nicht Teil des Client - Programms sind , sondern von anderen Applikationen genutzt werden !

Ich möchte also sicherstellen, dass die Nutzer immer die aktuellsten Dateiversionen bei sich haben. Ich stelle zentral immer die aktuellsten dll - Dateien zur Verfügung.

Hoffe, die Beschreibung hilft weiter.

guge


----------



## Sky (28. Apr 2005)

Aber selbst das könnte man mit WebStart realisieren! Du baust quasi immer dann eine neue Version vom Client-Programm, wenn es neue dll's gibt. Du kannst die dll's sogar mit ins jar-File packen. Dazu packste dann noch eine Art config-File, welche angibt, welche dll in welches Verzeichnis auf dem Zielrechner muss. Wenn dann die WebStart-App. gestartet wird, wird automatisch das neue jar-File geladen und die dll's können auf dem Rechner "verteilt" werden.


----------



## Grizzly (28. Apr 2005)

Das ganze klingt ziemlich kompliziert. Da würde ich mal lieber nach einer professionalen Software-Verteil-Software schauen. Das dürfte unter dem Strich günstiger sein und besser funktionieren.


----------



## gedgue (28. Apr 2005)

hallo ,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich werde versuchen, diese Anwendung mit WebStart zu realisieren.

Wie aufwendig ist die Konfiguration, welche Hilfen kannst du mir empfehlen:

Wie sollte ich vorgehen ?


----------



## Sky (28. Apr 2005)

gedgue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie aufwendig ist die Konfiguration


Was soll sie erfüllen? Eine Konfiguration á la 
	
	
	
	





```
meinDLLName1="C:/progs/anwendung1/dll/"
meinDLLName2="d:/user/tools/anwendungen/name2/lib"
```
 ist relativ einfach. Dazu findest Du auch ne Menge hier im Forum.



			
				gedgue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welche Hilfen kannst du mir empfehlen


- Die API
- http://java.sun.com
- Das Forum hier
- http://www.google.de


----------

